# How much does your divorce lawyer charge? (UK)



## Goodbye (May 16, 2021)

I've got a consultation coming up with a divorce lawyer. First meeting is free and then there's an hourly rate. I have nothing to compare it to, and wondered how much you all are being charged for your divorce awyer services in the UK. 
Do people shop around for a lawyer? Is it worth me lining up one more to compare? But I'm not sure I'd be knowledgeable enough to compare quality of one to another based on a half hour visit. I found the lawyer on linked in. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

They charge enough to make people happy again.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Goodbye said:


> I've got a consultation coming up with a divorce lawyer. First meeting is free and then there's an hourly rate. I have nothing to compare it to, and wondered how much you all are being charged for your divorce awyer services in the UK.
> Do people shop around for a lawyer? Is it worth me lining up one more to compare? But I'm not sure I'd be knowledgeable enough to compare quality of one to another based on a half hour visit. I found the lawyer on linked in.
> 
> Thanks.


In the US people will schedule that free consultation with a few different lawyers. Then you get a sense of the costs, plus your comfort with the lawyer.

Im not sure how it works in the UK but I would think it’s similar.

Also, sorry to hear your situation is headed this way. I hope it’s the right thing for you.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

We didn't use one at all. If the two of you can cooperate, and completely keep "blame allocation" out of the process (because the law ignores it), you don't need much legal input. Divorce is not about who's right, or getting revenge. Don't use a lawyer for therapy, the lawyer's hourly rate is higher.

And if you're checking out a lawyer, a big red flag is if they're trying to get you to fight.


----------



## MarmiteC (Jun 28, 2021)

I very recently got divorced in the UK without the use of a lawyer. I read your post from last year and you seemed to be looking up reasons to divorce. Honestly, you really don't need to go into too much detail. My Ex husband filed the divorce (we agreed he would - it was his 2nd divorce and for some reason important to him to drive it this time.) 

Our divorce was granted on the grounds of unreasonable behaviour, and seriously they weren't very unreasonable, they just showed an incompatibility. Everything was done online - £550 for the divorce petition. Took around 2 months from filing to decree nisi (as it was not contested.)

Then we used an online divorce lawyer for the financial clean break - we agreed everything, they just did all the legal filing for us. £400. - The judge approved it no questions asked.

Then we each had around £200 - £300 in costs for the transfer of the property. 

All in it took 4 months to have our decree absolute and financial clean break order and less than £2k in costs.

It was this simple because it was not contested. By contrast my brother served his wife papers a year ago, she did not respond. He's only just paid to have her served with the papers (I think he said it was less than £100.) He cannot afford a lawyer, but the divorce court directly can help - it just drags out the process.


----------



## Mr Jim (10 mo ago)

I just hired one in the US at $ 300 an hour.


----------



## Goodbye (May 16, 2021)

MarmiteC said:


> I very recently got divorced in the UK without the use of a lawyer.... I


Thank you for this. If only I could do it without a lawyer. I tried to go down the mediation route but this failed at the first hurdle because my husband is at the best of times unreasonable, argumentative, arrogant and primitive. It's a big part of the reason I'm requesting the divorce in the first place. (I'm not being vindictive in this description. He genuinely is)


----------



## Goodbye (May 16, 2021)

Laurentium said:


> We didn't use one at all. If the two of you can cooperate, and completely keep "blame allocation" out of the process (because the law ignores it), you don't need much legal input. Divorce is not about who's right, or getting revenge. Don't use a lawyer for therapy, the lawyer's hourly rate is higher.
> 
> And if you're checking out a lawyer, a big red flag is if they're trying to get you to fight.


Thanks for the advice here. I found a lawyer I'm happy with. It's early stages but she appears to be clear that I want this to be as amicable as possible and to go through this with dignity and a fair outcome with reasonable compromise where warranted.


----------



## Goodbye (May 16, 2021)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> In the US people will schedule that free consultation with a few different lawyers. Then you get a sense of the costs, plus your comfort with the lawyer.
> 
> Im not sure how it works in the UK but I would think it’s similar.
> 
> Also, sorry to hear your situation is headed this way. I hope it’s the right thing for you.


Thank you for your kind words.
I didn't do the beauty parade of lawyers in the end. I clicked with the first one and so far I'm happy with her professionalism and approach.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Mr Jim said:


> I just hired one in the US at $ 300 an hour.


In my business I need a lawyer on call 24/7, both sides of the Atlantic. I pay a retainer fee and for that I’m entitled to an answer to a phone call within fifteen minutes at partner level.
Each call costs five grand.


----------



## Goodbye (May 16, 2021)

Andy1001 said:


> In my business I need a lawyer on call 24/7, both sides of the Atlantic. I pay a retainer fee and for that I’m entitled to an answer to a phone call within fifteen minutes at partner level.
> Each call costs five grand.


I'm tempted to ask what business this is.


----------



## Goodbye (May 16, 2021)

testingkrik said:


> The services of a divorce lawyer cost quite a lot, but they differ a lot from one lawyer to another. It would be quite good to consult with different lawyers and, in the end, by comparison, choose the most reliable one.


Thanks. My lawyer could cost from about £5,000 or less, if both parties are reasonable, to £15,000 if one or both are not. This is a tough estimate.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

The first consult is only free if you don’t use the lawyer. Trust me, they get their money


----------



## Goodbye (May 16, 2021)

SCDad01 said:


> The first consult is only free if you don’t use the lawyer. Trust me, they get their money


Haha.
This is true.


----------



## Goodbye (May 16, 2021)

As an update, my husband has ignored both letters my lawyer has written to him. I think his strategy is to ignore it all. Not a wise strategy but it doesn't surprise me. He doesn't do well with grown up decision making.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Goodbye said:


> As an update, my husband has ignored both letters my lawyer has written to him. I think his strategy is to ignore it all. Not a wise strategy but it doesn't surprise me. He doesn't do well with grown up decision making.


What type of letters were they? He's an Idiot to ignore any court documents a lawyer may send.


----------

